# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2014)

Today, NVIDIA launched their GeForce GTX 750 Ti, which is based on the new GM107 graphics processor introducing NVIDIA's Maxwell graphics architecture. Power consumption of the new card is at a record low, which means temperature and noise levels are impressive as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 18, 2014)

That power consumption! 

Can't wait to see what higher end Maxwell is capable of.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 18, 2014)

The performance/watt chart is out of this world. Of course the card is overpriced but that's the trend nowadays.


----------



## refillable (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the review! Now I know why this card isn't that kind anticipated. This card isn't even faster than the 650 Ti Boost.

By the way... I am smelling the architecture refresh is mainly focused on the Power Consumption instead of performance. 50W for this kind of card is too low . Way to go engineers at Nvidia. Hope they brought the whole Maxwell lineup this year with AMD catching up with the Power consumption.

EDIT: Personally not the card that I am looking for, but in this price range I would always choose a 265 over this , despise the Power comsumption.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 18, 2014)

HOLY POWER COMSUMPTION BATMAN


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 18, 2014)

And then you think a gtx470 used 4 times the power of this.. and now it has roughly the same performance. I saw on guru3d that in some rare cases it beat the 580 too. I see this card landing in my pc in the summer as i am more of a midrange man 6600TD-9500GT-GTS450 and hopefully 750Ti with a more mature pcb design than the reference.


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 18, 2014)

Ridiculous price for such low end gpu. Anybody know the Double precision rate on this gpu(if it has any looking at the power consumption/size of the chip)?


----------



## HTC (Feb 18, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> That power consumption!
> 
> Can't wait to see what higher end Maxwell is capable of.



Agreed: quite impressive indeed!

Unfortunately, the good part starts and ends there


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Feb 18, 2014)

I SO want a single slot, LP 750ti. The power that could be stuck into something as small as the antec isk150 would be epic. 
Also, agreeing with Fluff, high end maxwell could be amazing. waiting for inevitable 8GB geforce 880.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

Great review as always, TPU!
Nice 52w card and perf/power, but $150 for this?


----------



## birdie (Feb 18, 2014)

OMFG.

NVIDIA's Maxwell astonishes.


----------



## Supercrit (Feb 18, 2014)

Although the efficiency is out of this world, but its price/performance is severely lacking. Scale this up and let's see how the top cards do, I want to see some 1x 6pin flagship.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 18, 2014)

more expensive that 650 ti boost but performance is not better than 650ti boost. I say "meh"


----------



## KainXS (Feb 18, 2014)

I was thinking meh on performance until I saw the power consumption, what kind of pixie dust did they use.

looks like they wanted to make it single slot too.


----------



## birdie (Feb 18, 2014)

What I really expected to see though were

HDMI 2.0 support (not there),
OpenCL 2.0 support (not there, not even OpenCL 1.2),
Draft DisplayPort 1.3 support (not there),
H.265 (HEVC) full decoding acceleration (sadly missing too).

Maybe with the move to 20nm NVIDIA will realize these features along with true Direct3D 11.2/11.2 support.

Some interesting tidbits that wizzard's review is missing:


> H.265 aside, video decoding overall is getting faster and lower power. NVIDIA tells us that decoding is getting a 8x-10x performance boost due to the implementation of a local decoder cache and an increase in memory efficiency for video decoding. As for power consumption, combined with the aforementioned performance gains, NVIDIA has implemented a *new power state called “GC5” specifically for low usage tasks such as video playback*.


Also,


> NVIDIA tells us that Maxwell’s NVENC should be 1.5x-2x faster than Kepler’s NVENC, or in absolute terms capable of encoding speeds 6x-8x faster than real time.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

The boost clock is officially listed as 1020/1085 at
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750-ti/specifications

And just for fun (it's not linked yet)
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750/specifications


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 18, 2014)

As the Palit review shows, they OC great and brings the performance in line with faster cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup, look at the palit review if you want higher perf and better perf/$

I also got 2 more reviews coming very soon today: MSI Gaming and ASUS 750 non-TI


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 18, 2014)

Seriously, seriously impressive power consumption numbers. Once TSMC gets its 20nm process working properly and the GM200 parts arrive, they are going to absolutely slaughter AMD's offerings.

The price is high, but I'm guessing that that's a side effect of porting Maxwell (designed for 20nm) to 28nm. It also gives vendors a chance to digest Kepler stocks, and of course system integrators won't care about the price, so any way you look at it, nVIDIA wins.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

Other than it getting to 60W TDP it about what I expected, but yea if low power consumption is what you need get this now because these reference offering will evaporate fairly quickly.  I don’t think the reference is any value.  Will need to see the AIB customs OC to uncover its mission.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 18, 2014)

Seriously guys, can you imagine the power a 200W Maxwell GPU at 20NM will have?


----------



## Big_Vulture (Feb 18, 2014)

This going to be a hell of a laptop / ultrabook GPU. Any info on the laptop parts?


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 18, 2014)

This is even more profound than one would initially think, as these days high end cards are basically all limited by their powerconsumption. This new arch effectively gives nvidia a lot more room to grow in the high end compared to AMD, allowing them to get into the even more high end space without having to revert to outlandish cooling practices like (arguably) amd has to with their R9 290X.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

Those consumption numbers are really sweet, especially that these are on 28nm. Well done Nvidia, very well done indeed. Now I really need a high tier Maxwell please.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 18, 2014)

lol dat price


----------



## rokazs1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Low power consumption rocks! I'm living on my own for a year now and started to think about electricity bills more seriously, when I am paying myself for them  This card is more powerfull than my GTX 560 and has no 6pins, awesome!     Great review, Wizz!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 18, 2014)

Great review @W1zzard!
Waiting for 750 Ti boost edition clearly enough space left over for it...
Will have a 6pin and higher clocks, hopefully bring it close to the 660 ti. I bet with more power these little guys will OC higher.

The GTX 750 and GTX 750 Ti need to be about $20 less, honestly there is hardly anything on the PCB, clearly paying a price premium here for the low power draw.


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 18, 2014)

Amazing power draw but sub $200 market is a joke.

Nvidia has basically 7850 performance (750ti) selling for $150 and AMD took a card that was selling for $140-160 for most of 2013 (7870ghz) and decided to re-badge it for $50 more..... (I have never seen a card cost more than the cards its freaking re-badging).

Prices may be a joke but im excited to see highend maxwells (I think there due sometime in Q3, like around late June to August).


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 18, 2014)

Nipping at the heels of an HD 7850 with no power connector.  Amazing!


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Feb 18, 2014)

Now the question is...will it scale ?

Is there going to be a ~230W card in the maxwell lineup, equivalet to 2x780Ti  in performance ?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 18, 2014)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Now the question is...will it scale ?
> 
> Is there going to be a ~230W card in the maxwell lineup, equivalet to 2x780Ti  in performance ?



I doubt 2x 780Ti, But I would totally be up for 15% increase with MAX power of 180w-200w. 

When you look at it the GTX 750 Ti has almost same performance as  650 Ti Boost with nearly half the power draw.

Only time will tell how well Maxwell scales...


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 18, 2014)

Great performance per watt but price is too high.



Delta6326 said:


> When you look at it the GTX 750 Ti has almost same performance as  650 Ti Boost with nearly half the power draw.



Minus the SLI capability & G-Sync compatibility (no Displayport)


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 18, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Great performance per watt but price is too high.
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the SLI capability & G-Sync compatibility (no Displayport)


Very true, I could see them adding those to the 750 Ti Boost.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 18, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Very true, I could see them adding those to the 750 Ti Boost.



Unlikely to be a 750 Ti Boost. 650 Ti didn't have boost clocks and 650 TI Boost did so the name made sense. There is already a 760 so unless there willing to name it 755 it will have to wait for 800 series. 

I get your what your saying though.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

sli plz if they can atleast xd


----------



## The Von Matrices (Feb 18, 2014)

That reference board is interesting in that I've never seen a PCB that is designed can have two different output configurations just by soldering on different components.  Usually changing the outputs requires a different PCB.  The reference PCB has the solder points for 1x DVI + 1x HDMI + 1x DP that can be used instead of its current configuration 2x DVI + 1x mini-HDMI


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Minus the SLI capability & G-Sync compatibility (no Displayport)





Delta6326 said:


> Very true, I could see them adding those to the 750 Ti Boost.



DisplayPort seems to be merely a matter of AIB preference, EVGA's 750 range have one and hence support G-Sync at least:

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_geforce_gtx_750_and_gtx_750_ti.html


----------



## Eagleye (Feb 19, 2014)

Their using smaller *128 BIT BUS *and expensive low power memory including many other features that are also missing, which all decrease power to some extent.. If you take gaming, compute and HTPC in to consideration, the power saved is ok at best and not worth the performance and features you lose. The best numbers come from idle, multi monitor, Batman including few other biased/freak games and blu-ray play back.


> *HDMI 2.0* support (not there),
> *OpenCL 2.0* support (not there, not even OpenCL 1.2),
> *Draft DisplayPort 1.3 *support (not there),
> *H.265 (HEVC)* full decoding acceleration (not there).
> ...


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Normal 750 1gb would make a great physx card ~ 580gtx compute performance, not bad at all.. 

Saw them for ~ 100-120€


----------



## Haserath (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm curious what happened with Bonaire in Batman AO? It's performing worse than the 7770.


----------



## alwayssts (Feb 19, 2014)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Now the question is...will it scale ?
> 
> Is there going to be a ~230W card in the maxwell lineup, equivalet to 2x780Ti  in performance ?



I think it will.

From my early getting-my-head-around-it, it seems like the arch (or this part) is/was probably shooting for around 1200-1250mhz stock speeds (which should be the norm for 20nm, perhaps scaling up to 1400mhz), likely with an extra unit (something like 6, 12, 24 SMM) per market pci-e power segment.  It is a good question what the ~225w part would be...although I would assume 18; essentially very similar to 780ti when accounting for maxwell's sfus but not Kepler's (2880 total units vs 2880 shader units; an ideal number for efficiency ala 290 with 2816 units), or iow faster per clock than 780 non-ti (which is 2304 + 384 = 2688).

12 units would be more powerful per clock than GK104, or essentially similar to 1920sp, which would be really efficient...as I've said before the ideal number is around 230-240 units per 4 ROPs.  If they can get that within 150w, that would be pretty interesting.

On it's face, it would seem 20nm would be the battle of 3840....60CUs vs 24SMM (128+32) with 64 ROPs...but conceivably nvidia may go for more units and a lower clock to get the die size into 512-bit territory.  Then we have AMD, which while they may also play the cache game to some extent (perhaps alleviating bandwidth dependance by 10% or so) to make use of the fact 20nm is going to be about cramming in more logic vs higher clocks for power efficiency, could conceivably make use of a smaller die while transitioning to GDDR6 (or something else).

Should be interesting....but don't get too high of expectations.  20nm is going to be about about playing the ideal game of small transistors (and vicariously die size) vs core clock voltage efficiency and alleviating high memory clocks (while keeping a large enough pad space for an ideal bus) to keep power down (not counting tightening up their designs to be slightly more efficient).  The typical advantage you're used to seeing node-to-node will not come until 16nm (compared to 28nm).  On it's face it should only be around a 30% improvement, but likely they (meaning amd, as maxwell is now a known) will tighten up designs to squeeze a little more out.


----------



## McSteel (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm actually bothered by the lack of a PCI-E power connector on this thing. There's hardly any PSUs that lack the 6-pin connector, and those that do will easily make do with a 4-pin peripheral -> 6-pin PCI-E. I think that burdening the motherboard with power delivery needs to stop. The second problem is lack of SLI support. OCL and missing the new display output standards support is a further significant shorcoming. Nail in the coffin comes in the form of a ridiculous price.

Settle any two of the above and it'll be a decent product. Address all four, and it's a no-branier purchase.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2014)

I said that if these came in at over $130 that I would throw a fit, so, I'm throwing a fit.  Really.  On the floor, thrashing about, drooling.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 20, 2014)

#1 Is this card already out?

#2 Should i skip the 2GB 650 Boost OC edition can get the gtx 750 2GB?( if one exist )


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 20, 2014)

u2konline said:


> #1 Is this card already out?
> #2 Should i skip the 2GB 650 Boost OC edition can get the gtx 750 2GB?( if one exist )



#1) Yes there out.

#2) It depends on what you value more.

Power Consumption > Performance = 750

Performance > Power Consumption = 650 Boost OC

Price as well.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 20, 2014)

(Assuming that 650 Boost OC is actually 650 Ti Boost OC)


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 20, 2014)

xorbe said:


> (Assuming that 650 Boost OC is actually 650 Ti Boost OC)



I would hope he meant Ti versions of both because if its the 750.  Unless he is beholden to Nvidia, AMDs MSI R7 260X 2GD5 OCV1(V293) 2GB for $109.99


----------



## xorbe (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, I missed that too. >_< Almost as bad as 290X vs 290 XXX though that's 3rd party naming fun


----------



## RusskyMedved (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the review. However, there are two things, that haven't been mentioned, and I think they could be important to some.

1) There is still no "Long Idle" mode equivalent on Maxwell. I find this feature very handy (on my R9 270) when leaving my PC unattended for long periods of time.

2) Poor FP64 performance, if you use your video card for anything other than games, this might matter to you.

Other than that, good work.


----------



## jihadjoe (Feb 23, 2014)

refillable said:


> Thanks for the review! Now I know why this card isn't that kind anticipated. This card isn't even faster than the 650 Ti Boost.
> 
> By the way... I am smelling the architecture refresh is mainly focused on the Power Consumption instead of performance. 50W for this kind of card is too low . Way to go engineers at Nvidia. Hope they brought the whole Maxwell lineup this year with AMD catching up with the Power consumption.
> 
> EDIT: Personally not the card that I am looking for, but in this price range I would always choose a 265 over this , despise the Power comsumption.



That power consumption is going to translate into raw power at the high end.

I'm sure you've noticed that GPUs have been pegged at 250W TDP for the last few generations. This TDP limit pretty much means that any performance increases now have to come from increased efficiency. Small Maxwell being 1.5-2x more efficient means big Maxwell can be 1.5-2x faster than the current high-end.


----------



## nimd4 (Mar 5, 2014)

jihadjoe said:


> Small Maxwell [..]


I just love the *trend* in small-factor cards..


----------

